# Souris sur Ipad



## nico0319 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, est il possible de mettre une souris sur l'Ipad (sans le trafiquer) il est vrai qu'a la base on le prend pour le tactile, mais prenant différents ordis à distance il est plus simple de travailler sur les ordis avec une souris.

merci à vous

nico


----------

